

$99 pocket-sized i386 with wifi - mcantelon
http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Ben_NanoNote

======
noonespecial
To add wifi (or any networking at all) you have to buy a $120 microSD wifi
adapter with a specific custom chipset made by exactly one company in Japan.
Now you've passed the price of an eeepc on ebay for a machine that struggles
to play an ogg.

Sounds like a solution without a problem to me.

------
mhd
Erm, the Nanonote is MIPS and doesn't have Wifi...

